# كورس هيدروليك الخاص بشركة Festo العملاقة + اعادة التحميل



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

*


*

* أحب أن اقدم لكم هدية​ *
* وهو كورس رائع بل أكثر من رائع من شركة festo العملاقة ​ *
* وهو عبارة عن كورس فى الهيدروليك ​*

*

 *
* Hydraulic Basic Course​ *
* 

 *

* والهدية الأروع انى سأضع رابطين لهذا الكورس احدهما انجليزى والآخر ترجمة لهذا الكورس بالعربى​ *
* 

* 




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الحمد لله انا لقيت روابط تانية للكتب ده هنا على المنتدى
> 
> ...



​ تم تعديل الروابط بالروابط الجديدة المضافة في هذه المشاركة!!

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2153481-post30.html


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## الأشمونى (30 مارس 2011)

*downloading*

جزاك الله كل خير
بس الحقيقة انى مش عارف انزل الكورس من الموقع ده
ممكن تساعدنى
وشكرا




gates قال:


> *
> 
> *​
> 
> ...


----------



## م.شريف محمد (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير 
ممكن مساعده في تنزيل هذا الكوس من فضلك 
وشكرا


----------



## gates (30 مارس 2011)

click in here to download


----------



## gates (31 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم*


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم...*


----------



## الثراوين (1 أبريل 2011)

اخي الغالي
لااستطيع فك الملف .

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## باسم عاروري (1 أبريل 2011)

يا اخي ارفع ملفاتك على غير هذا الموقع لانو ما بشتغل بكل الدول ارجو منك رفعه على ربدشير او اي موقع اخر مع الشكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

ok


----------



## YOU3D (3 أبريل 2011)

لاالله الا الله


----------



## eng_mohamed mohsen (3 أبريل 2011)

انت بتشتغلنا ياعم الحج


----------



## gates (4 أبريل 2011)

??


----------



## gates (5 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (6 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## عباس مجبل (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## gates (7 أبريل 2011)

*العفو*​


----------



## mohamed12354 (8 أبريل 2011)

ممكن لو سمحت اعادة رفع الملف على موقع اخر غير رابد شير لعدم الاستطاعة من التحميل من خلال هذا الموقع او المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## mohamed12354 (9 أبريل 2011)

يا اخى الله يكرمك اعد رفع الملف على مقع اخر غير الرابد شير


----------



## حساام (10 أبريل 2011)

يالأخي يامحترم يامن تبحث فقط عن عدد الردود
لينكاتك لا تعمل أقسملك بالله
انها تقودنا الي صفحة google search لو سمحت ارفعهل علي مواقع أخري إذا كنت ترغب في الثواب


----------



## مهندسه عربيه مصريه (11 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك
واكثر من امثالك


----------



## محمد العايدى (12 أبريل 2011)

هذه اللينكات لا تؤدى الى مواقع تحميل
دى بتفتح صفحة google search
ارجو الافادة


----------



## hamadaftouh (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## gates (16 أبريل 2011)

العفو أخي


----------



## gates (17 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (18 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## أبوشيماء (19 أبريل 2011)

والله مخولني الموقع اللي حاط فيه رابط التنزل ماني قادر احمل منه


----------



## قلب الأحبة (19 أبريل 2011)

*كورس هيدروليك الخاص بشركة Festo العملاقة + اعادة التحميل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في البداية جزاك الله كل خير يـــا أخ gates على الكورس المفيد والرائع

انا الحمد لله استطعت تحميله من الرابيد شير الكورس الإنجليزي والعربي 

الملف الإنجليزي فتح ولكن الملف اللي باللغة العربية لا يفتح

بتظهر لي الرسالة ده 

Permission for this document is currently restricted. This document can only be opened by using Microsoft Office 2003 or later. You can request the author of the document to send a copy that can be read using the Rights Management Add-on for Internet Explorer

وبعد إذنك أخ gates والجميع عندي بعض التعليقات على بعض المشاركات 

في البداية

معلش يعني لما يبقى في موضوع معمول أكيد يبتغي الجزاك من عند الله

أيضا كل من يحاول أن يحمل الكورس من الرابيد شير

فإن جميع الروابط الموجودة على النت هي من نفس المكان للأسف الشديد

وأيضا مرة أخرى الأخ العزيز gates 





> هذه اللينكات لا تؤدى الى مواقع تحميل





> دى بتفتح صفحة google search
> ارجو الافادة



​ هذه المعلومة صحيحة تماما وتحصل في كثير من مواضيعك للأسف الشديد

أرجووووووووووو منك أن تحاول متابعة جميع الروابط وعملها 

وفي النهاية 

جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع الرائع ومواضيع الأخرى


و رجاء من الجميع تقبل ما كتب بــ صدر رحب وواسع : ) 


واعتذر للجميع عن الإطالة 

و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​


----------



## gates (19 أبريل 2011)

ok


----------



## قلب الأحبة (20 أبريل 2011)

*كورس هيدروليك الخاص بشركة Festo العملاقة + اعادة التحميل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله انا لقيت روابط تانية للكتب ده هنا على المنتدى

الروابط للأخ Bin Jahlan 

*الكتاب الأصلي 

*http://www.2shared.com/document/J6pZuU6K/w2_online.html
* 
 الترجمة العربية

*http://www.2shared.com/document/WmWXyA6L/1_online.html

 
رابط الموضوع الأصلي للأخ (إلى فلسطين )

*كتاب هيدروليك تعليمي من شركة Festo الألمانية ررررااااائع مع ترجمته باللغة العربية *

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103168.html


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​


----------



## gates (22 أبريل 2011)

شكراااا


----------



## gates (23 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (24 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (26 أبريل 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (28 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## قلب الأحبة (28 مايو 2011)

*كورس هيدروليك الخاص بشركة Festo العملاقة + اعادة التحميل*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ gates 

إذا كنت تبعث عن الردود : ) 

يجب جعل جميل الروابط مخفية ^_^ 

وإذا أراد شخص التحميل فعليه في البداية الرد

أو اترك كل هذا واجعل تفكيرك في الثواب من نشر العلم 

هذا أحسن بكثير 

أم إنك لك رأي آخر ؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## sgmah1985 (28 مايو 2011)

جاررررري التحميييييييل


----------



## gates (16 يونيو 2011)

ok


----------



## مريم هاشم (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## gates (18 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## alisy (18 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gates (20 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## صفدي (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله حيرا


----------



## abdelrahim (21 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## gates (21 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## صفدي (21 يونيو 2011)

ملف اللغة العربية لا يفتح الا باذن خاص من المترجم
ما هو الحل


----------



## عبدالله الحجوج (22 يونيو 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير ......


----------



## محمد الجاف (23 يونيو 2011)

محمد الجاف عضو


----------



## gates (25 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## ahmed malik (26 يونيو 2011)

وفقك وجزاك خير الجزاء.


----------



## gates (27 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## خالد قلق (27 يونيو 2011)

سلام اخي الكريم ..اعاني مشاكل مع هذا الموقع الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## حسنين ابوعلي (27 يونيو 2011)

الاخ العزيز الرجاء رفع الملف في اي موقع اخر 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## حسنين ابوعلي (27 يونيو 2011)

الاخوه الاعزاء امتلك معلومات جديده عن الهيدرولبك من لديه اي سوال او استفسار نحن تحت الخدمه 
وشكرا


----------



## gates (28 يونيو 2011)

click in here to download


----------



## gates (29 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (30 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (2 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (4 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## عبد الله حمدان (4 يوليو 2011)

أرجو رفع الملفات على غير هذا الموقع بارك الله فيك


----------



## صالح السكيكدي (5 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صالح السكيكدي (5 يوليو 2011)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## مريم هاشم (5 يوليو 2011)

بارك اللة فيك واللة يحفظلك والديك


----------



## gates (9 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## حاتم 763 (15 يوليو 2011)

يا اخى الفاضل نحن نطلب علم من خلال معلومه ارجو منك تسهيل الامر علينا ورفعة على موقع سهل حياك الله


----------



## gates (20 يوليو 2011)

oki


----------



## mohamd reda (20 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gates (21 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## gates (23 يوليو 2011)

you are welcome


----------



## gates (24 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (26 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (28 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## عبدالوهاب محي (28 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يزيدك علم


----------



## ayman moh (29 يوليو 2011)

اخي الحبيب تم تحميل الكتب لكن للاسف ما في بسوورد لفك الضغط ارجو التزويد بالبسورد ضروري جدا لاهمية الكتب , جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng_Bassem (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (12 يناير 2013)

الأخوة الأعزاء يتساءلون عن الكتب ولكني أتساءل عن البرنامج العملاق من فيستو
شكرا على كل حال


----------



## عمران احمد (17 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (21 يناير 2013)

الله يبارك بيكم ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## blue rose (24 يناير 2013)

مجهود رائع ...................... مشكور


----------



## سمير السكندرى (24 يناير 2013)

الله يكرمكم .التنزيل منين؟


----------

